# my air rifel pics and some hunting pics



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

jackrabbit






rabbit






gun beeman rs2 22cal scope light and laser made by center point .












2 more rabbit pics .


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Nice gun, what's it puttin out. Fpe?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Mods, can we relocate this to other weapons? nice gun, i like air rifles too


----------



## RatRacer (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice shooting. I had one of those, but returned it. The .177 barrel was bent and I liked using both caliber's. Got a nitro piston gun to replace it, and now have 2 pcp's also.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good Shooting and a nice looking rabbit. They are good eating.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

pop shot said:


> Mods, can we relocate this to other weapons? nice gun, i like air rifles too


Due to the content of the pictures, this one needs to stay in hunting.


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

i can remove it if any one wants me 2.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

dgaf said:


> i can remove it if any one wants me 2.


Nope, thanks for posting it!


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> i can remove it if any one wants me 2.


Nope, thanks for posting it!
[/quote]thank you 2


----------



## Mr. IO Slinger (Jul 20, 2012)

also have to pcps and a nitro piston from Benjamin.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

nice gun i myself have a crosman 1377 pistol and a smk xs38 air rifle that puts out about 12 foot pounds.(620 fps with an average weight .22 pellet).


----------

